# ventilation



## pinkegobox (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi! i'm building a shed to use as a darkroom in my parents garden and i was just wondering if anyone knows how to ventilate rooms with no electricity (i'll be using and extension from the garage for my enlarger) without letting light in.. 
thanks


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 18, 2005)

Welcome to TPF!
Well you will probably need to hook up an electric fan to your extension from your garage to move enough air. Here are some links that have ideas on how make it lightproof
http://www.bonavolta.ch/hobby/en/photo/labvent.htm
http://www.darkroomsource.net/ventilation.shtml


----------



## pinkegobox (Sep 18, 2005)

thanks a lot!


----------

